

Facebook Phone is a Bad Idea - mck-
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-phone-is-a-bad-idea-2012-5

======
voxx
A duplicate of this link was posted 15 minutes before yours, plenty of time to
check to see if the link had already been posted.

I'm sure you just logged on and contributed, but please check next time.

Upvote for effort either way.

